# Yellowbook / Yellowpages



## LLL (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you guys still run in the print books and online - I've been doing it for years and am curious who has abandoned them all together. I run a small add and they both get me for $100 a month (that includes print&online) - not a ton of money but would like to hear some feedback .
I have my own website and extensive seo that gets me a fair amount of leads.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

My advice, based on my past experience. Don;t do it unless you have cash to burn. Then again if you have cash to burn buy some scotch and cigars and injoy the cash instead.

I had 4 ads running in two books for a full year, business card sized, I got 2 or 3 phone calls the entire year and not one sale. 


If you run an ad, don't you know if it works or not? Don't you ask each and ever customer you speak with "How did you hear about us?" I always ask, well 99% of the time, I do occasionally forget. Furthermore I enter that data into a database and can look at reports at where my leads are coming from. If I had ads in the yellow pages I would know if they worked.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

They still make yellow pages?


----------



## LLL (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes - we should do a better job of tracking that info. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Gadwall (Jul 22, 2012)

I tried if for a year. Received a few calls from old people. It never paid for itself.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

We have a small ad in our yellow pages. Cost is about 69 $month, includes an internet listing as well.
I feel it maintains a presence and is low cost.

I personally use the yellow pages and don't feel I'm the only one.
We get a monthly statement showing activity for online hits as well as phone calls. 

It is only one of several methods of advertising we have going on at the same time.


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

*Miami Roofers in the YP*

In 2007 there were 12 pages of Miami Roofing Contractors in the hard copy YP. Now there are 3. The economy killed a lot but many dropped, I'm sure. 
Two years ago a YP rep quoted me a dollar bill sized ad, 1st page OL listing, free website & listings on other related sites for $5000/YR. Called back a week later & asked a different rep for a quote for a page 1 OL listing ONLY: $4000/YR. 'Nuff said... :whistling:

* roofermike*

www.roofermikeinc.com


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I ran adds with YB for several years. One year was in 3 books including Minneapolis/St. Paul. Most of my calls from that book came from the ghetto in North Minneapolis. I would write down the first name, last name, phone number, and when I got to the city would turn my pencil over and erase it!!! Nobody wants to hire a top quality roofer in the ghetto, aint gonna happen.

The last year advertising with them they ripped me off for hundreds of dollars. They used to call me from time to time and would rip them a new one!!!

Did the first advertising in several years about a month ago ran an add in a newspaper in an area hit with storm damage. $250 for 2 weeks got 4 calls 3 turned into jobs. The one told his two neighbors about my company and more than likely will do those too, single family, two twin homes, and a three unit town home, 300 squares, all insurance approved already.


----------



## LLL (Apr 5, 2011)

Good discussion here - my company does see it as part of our annual advertising cost and even if it picked up a couple of commercial leads either directly or indirectly it would be worth it. We are in a smaller market west central WI and have been roofing for 50 years so I believe that a lot of our older residential customers who do not use internet may not be able to find us. I think the one thing to take out of it is that they are loosing a lot of business to Google and the likes so negotiating a lower cost is a great suggestion that we've done in the past - maybe just put the screws to them a bit more for lower pricing


----------



## RoofingLeads (Jul 27, 2012)

*Roofing Leads*



LLL said:


> Do you guys still run in the print books and online - I've been doing it for years and am curious who has abandoned them all together. I run a small add and they both get me for $100 a month (that includes print&online) - not a ton of money but would like to hear some feedback .
> I have my own website and extensie seo that gets me a fair amount of leads.


Statistics show that nobody under the age of 50 uses the phone books. Your best best is the internet and it can be staggering the amount of business you can get if you do it right.

We provide a leads generation system that gets your phone ringing by casting a net of website and other internet properties in your local area.

I would love to answer any questions you might have,

Thanks and have a great day,

Glenn

YourRoofingLeads.com
281-394-0833


----------



## PalmBeachBuilder (Aug 16, 2012)

*Switch to Internet*

I have switched to internet marketing. 90% of consumers are now searching for products and services online, plus I have created Google listings, Yahoo, Bing, and even Yellow Page listings and more online, all free. Yellow pages just seem dated to me.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

If you want different results, you need to do something different. Most people do not spend enough money on advertising and those that do don't spend it wisely. There are common trends, but different markets will react in somewhat different ways. To increase your business, you need to be spending anywhere from 3-12% of your gross revenue on advertising of some type. That is a large spread, but there are a lot of factors that will dictate where you need to be. The main thing to consider is consistency and branding. Very few people are going to call you from a radio spot they hear one time. Generally, roofing consumers are reaction based. That needs to be considered when you advertising. Not many couples sit around thinking about put a fresh coat of roof on.


----------



## General Roofing (Dec 8, 2012)

*Yellow Pages and Online SEO*

We built our roofing business solely online - 14 cities in less than 5 years and growing (in fact too many leads online lol).



LLL said:


> Do you guys still run in the print books and online - I've been doing it for years and am curious who has abandoned them all together. I run a small add and they both get me for $100 a month (that includes print&online) - not a ton of money but would like to hear some feedback .
> I have my own website and extensive seo that gets me a fair amount of leads.


----------

